# Week 4 cycle update test/deca



## vannesb (May 5, 2011)

Start stats
5-9 1/2 177lb

47yrs old bf 14

Cycle 600mg Test C , 300mg Deca

Week 1 177.4 lbs arms 15.5, chest 43

Week 2 171.0 lbs arms 15.5 chest 43

Week 3 179 lbs arms 15- 3/4 chest 44

Week 4 178 lbs arms 15-3/4 chest 44

Staring body fat 14

Current body fat 12

Diet pretty clean 3,500 to 4,000 cal a day

Protein 260g to 300g

Not sure why I am not putting on the weight like i hear from everyone else.  The Deca seems to be cutting me pretty good so I am at least gaining size and loosing fat!!

Thinking at week 9 starting 200mg tren for 4 weeks?  Any thoughts?

I am a new bee!


----------



## rockhardly (May 5, 2011)

vannesb said:


> .Not sure why I am not putting on the weight like i hear from everyone else.
> The Deca seems to be cutting me pretty good so I am at least gaining size and loosing fat!!
> Thinking at week 9 starting 200mg tren for 4 weeks?  Any thoughts?



1. Eat harder
2. train smarter
3. Don't run tren with deca.  Tren is extremely powerful and most will say run it with test only, especially if your first time.  A bit of research and lurking the forum would tell you that.


----------



## vannesb (May 5, 2011)

Was not going to run Deca and tren together start at week 9 only running Deca 10 weeks. My training is fine I am gaining size. At 176 lbs I can only eat so much a day


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 5, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Was not going to run Deca and tren together start at week 9 only running Deca 10 weeks. My training is fine I am gaining size. At 176 lbs I can only eat so much a day


 
Save the tren for your next cycle.  Those are two powerful 19-nors and your body doesn't need it!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## GMO (May 5, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Start stats
> 5-9 1/2 177lb
> 
> 47yrs old bf 14
> ...


 

You've lost 2% BF while adding inches to your arms and chest.  You are recomp'ing bro.  Enjoy it!

No need to run the Tren, especially since you'll have to wait a few weeks after your last shot of Deca to introduce it.  Otherwise, you are asking for prolactin issues...


----------



## independent (May 5, 2011)

GMO said:


> You've lost 2% BF while adding inches to your arms and chest.  You are recomp'ing bro.  Enjoy it!
> 
> No need to run the Tren, especially since you'll have to wait a few weeks after your last shot of Deca to introduce it.  Otherwise, you are asking for prolactin issues...



Look at his stats again, Im not seeing much.  His measurements can be human error.  I think he has bunk gear.


----------



## vannesb (May 5, 2011)

Gear is not bunk for sure!!! Blood work alone tells me that will enjoy the recomping.


----------



## independent (May 5, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Gear is not bunk for sure!!! Blood work alone tells me that will enjoy the recomping.



Best of luck to you.


----------



## Digitalash (May 5, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Gear is not bunk for sure!!! Blood work alone tells me that will enjoy the recomping.


 

Yeah I remember you saying you get regular bloodwork because you're on TRT right? BTW are you running DP, cuz I'd like to see your lab tests if you don't mind. Sounds like you're doing alright, I'd be eating more if I were you but if you're going for a recomp I guess you're doing good. I'm eating like crazy and bf% gain has been pretty negligible.I'd say get as much muscle as you can out of it then do a short cut afterwards and you'll be better off. Just my opinion though.


----------



## D-Lats (May 5, 2011)

Everything looks good four weeks is pretty early on to notice massive gains. If you really want to bulk you will need to increase calories. If you are looking to recoup everything looks good. After four weeks the gear is really just starting to work, give it 4 more then do some measurements. The scale means nothing bro go by the mirror. Getting hung up on weight can lead you down the path of sloppiness lol. Give it time your doing great.


----------



## GMO (May 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Everything looks good four weeks is pretty early on to notice massive gains. If you really want to bulk you will need to increase calories. If you are looking to recoup everything looks good. After four weeks the gear is really just starting to work, give it 4 more then do some measurements. The scale means nothing bro go by the mirror. Getting hung up on weight can lead you down the path of sloppiness lol. Give it time your doing great.


 

100% accurate^^^

Test doesn't really pop until week 4 for me, and deca takes 5 weeks. That's just the game with long estered compounds.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 5, 2011)

Yes^^^^. Decanoate ester is forever long. I'm not suprised you haven't noticed a change. By week 8 you will say wow when you look in the mirror.


----------



## Digitalash (May 5, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Yes^^^^. Decanoate ester is forever long. I'm not suprised you haven't noticed a change. By week 8 you will say wow when you look in the mirror.


 

Good to hear, I'm in week 4 and have made pretty nice gains on test alone. Was expecting a little more but seems I still have the best ahead of me yet. It's nice being able to eat so much and barely gain any fat though, not something I could've done when I was natty that's for sure.


----------



## vannesb (May 5, 2011)

I appreciate the input will work on taking in more calories!  I will post my blood work and stay off the scales!! Yea I am just into 4 week mid point.  Have been doing just Test since January, but at lower dosages!


----------



## Digitalash (May 5, 2011)

vannesb said:


> I appreciate the input will work on taking in more calories! I will post my blood work and stay off the scales!! Yea I am just into 4 week mid point. Have been doing just Test since January, but at lower dosages!


 

Hey check your pm's in a second bro I have a question

Edit: Not sure what you're eating but peanut butter is a godsend when it comes to easy calories IMO. And don't be afraid to eat a little dirty and carb-heavy. I'm used to eating pretty low carb with protein and fat making up a large portion of my cals. At least for me eating too much carbs seems to put on more fat than I'd like, but now that I'm on cycle  I've been upping carbs every week and gains are coming much better.


----------



## vannesb (May 5, 2011)

cool will try some easy calories.  The big issue I have is trying to watch what I eat also. Not sure what pm is?


----------



## Digitalash (May 5, 2011)

vannesb said:


> cool will try some easy calories. The big issue I have is trying to watch what I eat also. Not sure what pm is?


 

For sure I go through peanut butter like it's my job, pick up a few of the big store brand tubs, its pretty cheap. It's almost 100 calories per tablespoon for most brands, If I can't hit my quota for the day I throw some into my shakes or even eat it straight out of the jar lol. PM= private messages, I just sent you one  (you'll see the number in the top right under your name)


----------



## vannesb (May 5, 2011)

sent back pm


----------



## JCBourne (May 5, 2011)

OP, if your referring to not seeing results like others on test/deca and are talking about me, I used dbol for the first 4 weeks.


----------



## vannesb (May 5, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> OP, if your referring to not seeing results like others on test/deca and are talking about me, I used dbol for the first 4 weeks.


 Well that would make it not apples to apples for sure!!  Thanks Bro!  Will keep every body updated we see where I am at in two weeks


----------



## Ravager (May 5, 2011)

Recomping is ideal.... 

Like the rest say, give it a few more weeks for sure.

What AI's you running with the test/deca combo?


----------



## vannesb (May 5, 2011)

Nothing when cycle complete will cruize on 300mg Test per week


----------



## Digitalash (May 5, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Nothing when cycle complete will cruize on 300mg Test per week


 

Are you referring to not doing pct or not using an AI? I would think you should still be using an AI even if you're going to cruise afterwards. Even if bloat's not an issue I'd still be worried about ending up with gyno.


----------



## D-Lats (May 5, 2011)

^^this. Ai is mandatory.


----------



## vannesb (May 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> ^^this. Ai is mandatory.


 

So what should I be taking then?  I thought if you stay on cruise it does not matter?


----------



## vannesb (May 8, 2011)

It was recomended to use Arimidex what kind of dosage and should i be using it now?  Also week 5 here the weight is coming on now have gained 5 lbs!!


----------



## keith1569 (May 8, 2011)

at what week you gonna get blood work?  I am def curious to see how the deca effects your bw

Keith


----------



## D-Lats (May 8, 2011)

vannesb said:


> It was recomended to use Arimidex what kind of dosage and should i be using it now?  Also week 5 here the weight is coming on now have gained 5 lbs!!



For arimadex you can run it at .5 mg Eod and go from there. Any time you run test Ai is necessary because the test will aromatise or convert to estrogen causing bloat and gyno mood swings. Start ASAP


----------



## vannesb (May 8, 2011)

Dumb question what is EOD and the .5 is per week correct?


----------



## GMO (May 8, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Dumb question what is EOD and the .5 is per week correct?




EOD = every other day, so .5mg every other day to combat estrogen sides.  

The only dumb question is the one you don't ask and end up assuming the wrong thing...


----------



## vannesb (May 8, 2011)

I appreciate at that I am new to this and just dont want to F... up!


----------



## vannesb (May 10, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Start stats
> 5-9 1/2 177lb
> 
> 47yrs old bf 14
> ...


 
Week 5 -181 lb Arms 16" Chest 44-1/2 looks like it has kicked in as everyone said!  Strength through the roof!!! BF about the same!!  Eating everything in site!!!


----------



## D-Lats (May 10, 2011)

Right on brother enjoy the trip! Nothing feels better than beating pb's and having people say "wow you look huge"


----------



## vannesb (May 10, 2011)

Thats for Damm sure!!! The veins are coming out everywhere!!


----------

